# Dayan 4 -LunHui testing product prototype version



## WitEden (Mar 19, 2011)

These are DaYan 4-LunHui (Chinese: 大雁4-轮回) testing product prototype version,not offical version.
producted On March 18, 2011 (on yesterday)
POP??? it’s impossible

I have some white color LunHui prototype version,but have a little bug.



These are better Collecting than Speeding



---------------------------
Size:56MM

Cube weight: about 95g

On yesterday Mr.DaYan said DaYan 4-LunHui will on market 15 to 30 days 
but Dayan 5 ZhanChi will on market After a month Or even later.







On WitEden:*http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=282*


----------



## Shamankian (Mar 19, 2011)

ordered  My ZhanChi arrived today aswell, unfortunately I can't pick it up before monday


----------



## Selkie (Mar 19, 2011)

Been waiting for some more to be in stock. Ordered!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 19, 2011)

cool.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 19, 2011)

I see what looks like tracks/leveled up plastic on the edge piece. Similar LingYun feel?


----------



## badboris (Mar 19, 2011)

Finaly ordered a prototype 
Been waiting for some more to be in stock.


----------



## WitEden (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 11, 2011)

WitEden said:


>


Hello, on your website, are you selling the retail version or the Prototype version?


----------



## RTh (Apr 11, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> Hello, on your website, are you selling the retail version or the Prototype version?


 
It's the retail version =]


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 11, 2011)

RTh said:


> It's the retail version =]


 Thanks for the reply! Now I can buy with confidence! Also, when it arrives, I'll probably do a comparison between the Prototype and the retail version to see what improvements and changes they made.


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 11, 2011)

What Satellitedanny said, except.. I won't make a video since.. I don't got a cam yet ( But I'll definately contribute to his review with text-based reviews if people are interested, and of course, Satellitedanny will allow me to comment his review and/or question it.


----------

